# Help needed, request for comments - Continued



## Guro Harold (Apr 16, 2003)

Hi Everyone,

Again thanks for all the positive feedback and helpful suggestions. I will definitely be using some of the suggestions and Andy has offered assitance and some great corrections with a jpeg image.  He and I we will continue the discussion offline.

Special thanks for everyone who took up for me and my student in regard to the offensive criticisims.

MoroMoro,

Thanks for finally taking the time to construct a meaningful critique. A call for review means that you take and analyze input not a request for affirmation.  However the input that you give must be in useful form.

Also, why sweat the small stuff?  I didn't jump on you when you confused my screen name,  Palusut, with PeSilat.  You said that the names were very similar.  Did anyone jump on you about that?  Hint - how were they similar, in spelling, in country of origin, in their meaning? I could have used RTFM but didn't because every one makes mistakes, even you .

Back to the art, yes, I could have made asked something more "threatful" but I was looking for something more powerful and that is showing the principle of "respect".

We show respect to instructors and each other at the beginning and end of class, before and after sparring.  It is one of those tools that help us continue to realize that in this art, we need each other because it is a partner based art.

Being respectful does not make one weak, it actually makes one stronger because it takes more energy and more character in order to develop.

It is not just my responsibility to teach people to defend themselves and fight, it is also my responsibility to pass on virtues as well.

Best regards to all,

Harold


----------



## moromoro (Apr 16, 2003)

a very good point i apologize for jumping the gun like that, i was wondering is that going to be the final copy, and as posted by someone earlier will that be a badge or a poster, flyer what purpose is it??

Also i agree the FMA is where respect is earned by blood, and sweat and not the amount of students you have.....

GOOD LUCK WITH THE POSTER.......


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *a very good point i apologize for jumping the gun like that, i was wondering is that going to be the final copy, and as posted by someone earlier will that be a badge or a poster, flyer what purpose is it??
> 
> Also i agree the FMA is where respect is earned by blood, and sweat and not the amount of students you have.....
> ...



Harold may already have ideas for usage of this, but for those who have your own school or are creating a logo.

Logos are a representation of you or your business.  It is a mark that is repeated in a variety of media to create or support brand awareness (branding).  In time and through proper branding, a logo mark develops equity, sometimes to a point where the Name is no longer needed.  (Think Nike, swoosh).  Considering this, you are not only creating a "cool logo"  you are creating an image of how you want your given audience to percieve you (or your business).  A bad poorly designed and executed logo tells as much about a company as a clean well done logo.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 16, 2003)

I've had 4 logos designed in the past myself.
1 for a software company that was a coat of arms.  Not bad.
1 for my previous web business was simply a stylize kanji that was part of the company name.
SilverStars is just that, a silver star. heh (simple)

and the MartialTalk logo.  I'm often asked what it means.  Some folks argue over the animals chosen, citing various cultures mythologies and their own conceptions of the arts they practice.  Some see a fight, some a kata, some a dance.  1 person said it was a 'classic chi sao drill'.  I see something kool that says 'diversity' without really referencing any single culture or art.


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 16, 2003)

Harold-
I'm coming late to the discussion (been getting killed at home and at work) but I really like the concept.  It is clean, a good design, and the country of origin is clear despite the stylized aspects. Too many people take advantage of the new technology to make their designs too busy!
Best of luck; put me in for a T-shirt or a patch when you finalize!
Chad


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 17, 2003)

Thanks alot Chad for the input!!!

I sure will put in the order when they are ready.

Harold


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 18, 2003)

The new logo is can be viewed in the attachment or by visiting www.ncfcskaliusa.com.

The T-Shirts just came in and they are hot!!!

Thanks to everyone who gave positive feedback and suggestions.

Palusut


----------

